# How do you finance your IVF?



## Unique (Nov 25, 2009)

We're all not made of money this I know.

Hubbyman and I are having a hard time of doing this since we are striving to save and well, that isn't going well. Do you take out a loan and then move on with your treatments?

I am getting more and more impatient as I think that we may have to wait till next year to do this. Considering time is of the essence I am feeling pretty low about it. Our diagnosis is MFI. I am scared it will be me too by the time we get started.

Thanks for any and all advice/support.

Blessings,


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Unique - A lot of people take out an interest free credit card to fund the treatment, will then give you 12 months to pay it off slowly but not cost you a penny more than if you were paying cash, good luck with your treatment.


----------



## Unique (Nov 25, 2009)

*DRIVER* thanks for your swift reply!

Being that we are in Canada I am unsure that we could get an interest free credit card. Hubbyman has shoddy credit and my credit is just getting established (applied for a loan at the bank and they told me since I had no credit card status they couldn't give me a loan for said treatment)

Thanks so very much for your kind words.

Blessings.


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

my DP and I also have interest free credit cards to pay for IVF but the drugs company charge 2% for the privilege of buying £800 worth of drugs from them using it .....


----------

